# Wanting to upgrade Scott CR1 Pro to Force



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a 2012 CR1 Pro frame that was a result of a crash replacement. My current groupset is a mix of 105, with a Rival crank, and generic Shimano brakes. I love my frame
View attachment 274217

(don't worry, the stem is slammed now) but my components have about 4k miles on them and I am looking to start racing. I am looking at upgrading to 2013 Force but wasn't sure what FD I would need. Would this one work and does it appear to be a good deal? Is the $1k worth the component upgrade over my hybrid 105 groupo?

View attachment 274218


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Pic messed up


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

View attachment 274220


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Bump for help...


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats a decent price for Force and I would consider it an upgrade on the mix you have. I assume you already have the GXP BB since you running a SRAM crank and that would save on some tools  I woulds also use the Force FD  May as well upgrade to the whole group.


----------



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

This would look really good on your bike

Sram Red Black Groupset 2011


----------



## lakay7 (Sep 4, 2008)

I got that set-up except for shifter which is Red with Ksyrium Elite wheels, Its preferences actually, they all work great. Be Shimano, Campy or Sram.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

The SRAM group will lighten up the bike slightly but if you really plan on racing you might want to think about the possibility of crashing on those expensive new SRAM shifters. The bike as is is perfectly ok for racing now except for possibly a closer ratio rear cassette!


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

masi85 said:


> The SRAM group will lighten up the bike slightly but if you really plan on racing you might want to think about the possibility of crashing on those expensive new SRAM shifters. The bike as is is perfectly ok for racing now except for possibly a closer ratio rear cassette!


Thanks for the reply, I never thought about it like that. When/if I do crash it will certainly be more expensive to replace Force over 105. Most of my local racers have sick bikes with SRAM Red and Zipps and I guess it's easy to get carried away.


----------

